# No more hair......



## garcia3441 (Aug 21, 2006)

The chemo has started to make my hair fall out; so, I went to the barber and had it all cut off.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 21, 2006)

That sucks dude. I hope your chemo works and your hair comes back after it.


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 21, 2006)

Good Luck with the therapy, hope you grow your hair back.


----------



## rummy (Aug 21, 2006)

Good luck with your therapy, and stay strong!.


----------



## Leon (Aug 21, 2006)

nature has decree that i shall be bald pretty soon, so i'm hanging on to what i've got until it's obvious, then it'll be gone for good.


----------



## rogue (Aug 21, 2006)

hope it goes ok for you mate, stay strong and down worry, shaved heads are still metal rocking!


----------



## 2powern (Aug 21, 2006)

I'd get a load of brightly coloured wigs of different lengths and wear a different one each day.

But that's just me, y'know?

Hope it goes well.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 21, 2006)

that sucks dude. At least you didnt pull the psychotic devin townshend look.


----------



## 2powern (Aug 21, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> that sucks dude. At least you didnt pull the psychotic devin townshend look.




Bald + mullet = bullet.


----------



## Rick (Aug 21, 2006)

Shaved head=metal.

Best of luck with the chemo.


----------



## Regor (Aug 21, 2006)

I donated my hair to Locks of Love the day before I started chemo. Took about 2 weeks or so before it started falling out. So then I buzzed it real short, and took masking tape to my head to get the rest off.


----------



## garcia3441 (Aug 25, 2006)

Regor said:


> and took masking tape to my head to get the rest off.



Oww!!! I used my girlfriends bladeless shaver.


----------



## Leon (Aug 25, 2006)

Regor said:


> ...and took masking tape to my head to get the rest off.


YEOW! sounds painful. why didn't you use a razor?


----------



## Regor (Aug 25, 2006)

My head's not flat. That's why.

It really didn't hurt though guys. Seriously. The roots weren't 'tough' or anything. Shit came right out. It was actually an effective way of getting it all off.



garcia3441 said:


> Oww!!! I used my girlfriends bladeless shaver.



Hey, BTW, if you want... I've got a shitload of bandanas and biker-style skull caps & shit that I wore until I got my hair back. If you want, you can have them (if I can find them. I put them away, and I don't know where lol). Just PM me your address.


----------



## Leon (Aug 25, 2006)

ahh, yeah. i suppose if they're already falling out, pulling the rest out wouldn't take much effort.

i remember when i shaved my head after having long hair for about 7 years. i wore bandanas to cover my head for about three days straight . after that, i got used to it.


----------



## Popsyche (Aug 26, 2006)

Does Chemo make your knuckle hair fall out?  

Seriously, be strong Brutha!


----------



## Nik (Aug 26, 2006)

Shaved is pretty metal  

Best of luck man!


----------



## Regor (Aug 26, 2006)

Popsyche said:


> Does Chemo make your knuckle hair fall out?
> 
> Seriously, be strong Brutha!



Let's put it this way, to clear up any ambiguity:

_Any_ type of hair can be lost with chemo, depending on the type of drugs. Chemo drugs attack rapidly reproducing cells. Cancer cells are cells that have gone out of control of the normal cell cycle and continuously reproduce, which causes tumors. Now, ontop of that, your body has it's own rapidly reproducing cells: hair cells, GI tract cells (that's why it can make you nauseous), finger nails (they'll just stop growing, not fall out), etc.

He's getting 2 of the 3 drugs I had, so it's plenty feasable unfortunately. But I'll tell you guys, the hair I missed the most was my nose hairs. That sucked ass. Always had a runny nose.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 26, 2006)

Keep it metal \m/


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 26, 2006)

Stay strong man, you have our support


----------



## garcia3441 (Aug 26, 2006)

Regor said:


> Hey, BTW, if you want... I've got a shitload of bandanas and biker-style skull caps & shit that I wore until I got my hair back. If you want, you can have them (if I can find them. I put them away, and I don't know where lol). Just PM me your address.



I'd rather you send me your puppy.


----------



## Vegetta (Aug 26, 2006)

aww man 

I hope your therapy gos well


----------



## Digital Black (Aug 27, 2006)

My thoughts are with you man. Bald is "in" anyways.


----------



## Shorty (Aug 27, 2006)

Bald just means you look more metal  

Who would you rather be mistaken for ... CC Deville or Phil Anselmo (in his vulgar days)  

Good luck with the chemo dude


----------



## Regor (Aug 27, 2006)

garcia3441 said:


> I'd rather you send me your puppy.



HAHA! Yeah, but he's _my_ reward for beating cancer.


----------



## garcia3441 (Aug 27, 2006)

Regor said:


> HAHA! Yeah, but he's _my_ reward for beating cancer.



I would carry him around with me, and teach him to bite the next person who tries to rub my bald head.


----------



## Jason (Aug 27, 2006)

2powern said:


> Bald + mullet = bullet.



bald+mullet= skullet


----------



## noodles (Sep 11, 2006)

garcia3441 said:


> The chemo has started to make my hair fall out; so, I went to the barber and had it all cut off.





Seriously, dude, post 'em up. I'm bald, and unlike you, I don't have a snowball's chance in hell of it ever growing up top ever again, which is why I shave it all off.

I get ten times the amount of attention from women now. They all want to rub my head.


----------



## Regor (Sep 11, 2006)

noodles said:


> Seriously, dude, post 'em up. I'm bald, and unlike you, I don't have a snowball's chance in hell of it ever growing up top ever again, which is why I shave it all off.
> 
> I get ten times the amount of attention from women now. They all want to rub my head.



Yeah, but Dave... try shaving off your eyebrows and goatee... THEN tell me you get the same attention, and that you'd want to post pics of yourself.

It's just not the same dude. You won't ever find a pic of me with no hair. I didn't allow it to be taken. There's I think 3 pics of me wearing a bandana, with no facial hair. And that's the closest you'll ever see of me in that state.

Then again, it might be different for garcia. I personally did not like it.


----------



## garcia3441 (Sep 11, 2006)

Regor said:


> Yeah, but Dave... try shaving off your eyebrows and goatee... THEN tell me you get the same attention, and that you'd want to post pics of yourself.



My eyebrows are still growing, but the hair on my head isn't.



noodles said:


> Seriously, dude, post 'em up. I'm bald, and unlike you, I don't have a snowball's chance in hell of it ever growing up top ever again, which is why I shave it all off.



I hate having my picture taken. The last picture of me that my folks have was taken in 1988.


----------



## Regor (Sep 11, 2006)

garcia3441 said:


> My eyebrows are still growing, but the hair on my head isn't.



Mine didn't go until like 2 months into the chemo. Same with nosehairs and arm/leg hairs, etc.

Didn't lose my eyelashes though.


----------



## noodles (Sep 12, 2006)

Regor said:


> Yeah, but Dave... try shaving off your eyebrows and goatee... THEN tell me you get the same attention, and that you'd want to post pics of yourself.



I'm not denying that it is hard to deal with, and it is something I'm really only able to relate to on a very samll level. I've just always been the type of person to own the situation I'm in, to keep it from getting me down.

It was something I learned from a buddy in the Army. We were finishing up AIT, and they were handing out duty assignments. All the guys with wives and girlfriends were mortified if they drew Korea, because it was a one year, unaccompanied duty assignment. Not my friend. When they called out his name and duty assignment, he yelled out, "WOOOO!!! KOREA, BABY! LET'S DO IT, I WANNA LEAVE RIGHT NOW! THIS IS GONNA RULE!" He hated the thought of being away from his wife for a year, but he said that if he dwelled on it, then that assignment would feel decades long. Instead, he just embraced the situation he couldn't change, and kept a positive attitude, no matter what. He said that assignment flew by like it was nothing.

I'd hate to lose my eyebrows. I can guarantee you that I'd post pictures here, poking fun of myself. "I look more  without eyebrows. I am grim and true." I don't know how to be any other way. Just think, your hair is growing back, but I'll always be 5'7".


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 12, 2006)

+1 Stay tough! A positive mental attitude will help your healing!




noodles said:


> I'd hate to lose my eyebrows. I can guarantee you that I'd post pictures here, poking fun of myself. "I look more  without eyebrows. I am grim and true." I don't know how to be any other way. Just think, your hair is growing back, but I'll always be 5'7".



Small of stature, and great of being!  Kinda like a metal Napoleon!


----------



## noodles (Sep 12, 2006)

Popsyche said:


> Kinda like a metal Napoleon!



[action=Noodles]invades Russia.[/action]


----------



## Drew (Sep 12, 2006)

noodles said:


> [action=Noodles]invades Russia.[/action]


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 12, 2006)

lol I first thought about Napoleon Dynamite...


----------



## 2powern (Sep 12, 2006)

Popsyche said:


> Small of stature, and great of being!  Kinda like a metal Napoleon!




Dio?


----------



## Oguz286 (Sep 19, 2006)

Regor said:


> Yeah, but Dave... try shaving off your eyebrows and goatee... THEN tell me you get the same attention, and that you'd want to post pics of yourself.
> 
> It's just not the same dude. You won't ever find a pic of me with no hair. I didn't allow it to be taken. There's I think 3 pics of me wearing a bandana, with no facial hair. And that's the closest you'll ever see of me in that state.
> 
> Then again, it might be different for garcia. I personally did not like it.



Dude, my hair started falling out when i was 15 years old. In three weeks i'll be 20 and i lost quite a bit of my hair. The thing is, i have this skin disease which makes my hair fall out everywhere, i walked around 5 years with half of my eyebrows gone, and i got used to it. (i posted a pic of myself, there you can clearly see it  ) I don't give a crap actually, because i'm healthy otherwise. So concentrate on your health, and be bald, it's fucking metal ! Dave is bald too, and he's also really fucking 

Dave, do you know why your so damn metal? Not because your bald and have a KXK, it's because of the person you are. Although i dont know you irl, i can feel that you have quite a personality. Now THAT makes you so damn metal and that's why everyone here likes you. You don't have to make fun of yourself being bald to be liked  You're healthy right? That's what counts.

Stay healthy! 



Popsyche said:


> Small of stature, and great of being!  Kinda like a metal Napoleon!



That's what i'm talking about


----------



## Regor (Sep 19, 2006)

Oguz286 said:


> Dude, my hair started falling out when i was 15 years old. In three weeks i'll be 20 and i lost quite a bit of my hair. The thing is, i have this skin disease which makes my hair fall out everywhere, i walked around 5 years with half of my eyebrows gone, and i got used to it. (i posted a pic of myself, there you can clearly see it  ) I don't give a crap actually, because i'm healthy otherwise. So concentrate on your health, and be bald, it's fucking metal ! Dave is bald too, and he's also really fucking



It's different for every person man. That's all I can say. For me, I hated not having my hair. Had long hair for 13 years. And I want it all back.


----------



## Drew (Sep 19, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> lol I first thought about Napoleon Dynamite...



I hate to play the "kids these days" card Chris is always playing against me, but, um, world history did not start with the advent of MTV.


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 19, 2006)

Being a partial Italian heritage, I had a full beard at 11, It started to grey at 15, and balding began at 17ish. One theory is that my hair just migrated to my back...


----------



## InTheRavensName (Sep 20, 2006)

Kerry King, Ihsahn, there's a number of shaved metalheads! 

Good luck anyway man


----------



## Shawn (Sep 20, 2006)

garcia3441 said:


> The chemo has started to make my hair fall out; so, I went to the barber and had it all cut off.


Good luck with Chemo, Garcia, I hope it goes well. 


Popsyche said:


> Being a partial Italian heritage, I had a full beard at 11, It started to grey at 15, and balding began at 17ish. One theory is that my hair just migrated to my back...


----------



## noodles (Sep 20, 2006)

Regor said:


> It's different for every person man. That's all I can say. For me, I hated not having my hair. Had long hair for 13 years. And I want it all back.



Oh, don't get me wrong. I had long hair for about ten years, and it killed me to have to finally admit that it was falling out. There are times I still miss having it, because headbanging is easy when you have hair. I have to work it twice as hard on stage, because that visual of hair flying all over is gone.

My point was not stressing about what you can't change. Once it started falling out, I shaved it off and *owned* it. Yeah, I'm bald! W00t! Nobody fucking with me, I'm metal. The funny thing is, I'm ten times more confident about myself now, because shaving your head that first time makes you feel naked. Then I had all the stupid older family members who were asking me if I had cancer. My point is, accept the things you can't change. At least yours is growing back, right?


----------



## Oguz286 (Sep 20, 2006)

Regor said:


> It's different for every person man. That's all I can say. For me, I hated not having my hair. Had long hair for 13 years. And I want it all back.



Sorry if i sounded like an ass, but what i meant was that health is the most important thing. I've had long hair for a long time too, but now i have to accept the fact that my hair is falling out and i cant change it. It's hard at first, but i got used to it 



noodles said:


> Oh, don't get me wrong. I had long hair for about ten years, and it killed me to have to finally admit that it was falling out. There are times I still miss having it, because headbanging is easy when you have hair. I have to work it twice as hard on stage, because that visual of hair flying all over is gone.
> 
> My point was not stressing about what you can't change. Once it started falling out, I shaved it off and *owned* it. Yeah, I'm bald! W00t! Nobody fucking with me, I'm metal. The funny thing is, I'm ten times more confident about myself now, because shaving your head that first time makes you feel naked. Then I had all the stupid older family members who were asking me if I had cancer. My point is, accept the things you can't change. At least yours is growing back, right?



Exactly my point


----------

